# this will hopefully last for some time :D



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Lelit Mara X with Profitec flow control, Niche Zero and some other stuff


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Wygląda świetnie!

Maybe when we get chance to visit sometime next year you'll have another local coffee on again.. Or I'll bring some and save the postage :classic_laugh:


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Wygląda świetnie!
> 
> Maybe when we get chance to visit sometime next year you'll have another local coffee on again.. Or I'll bring some and save the postage :classic_laugh:


  you're invited!


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, looks awesome!

Great choice on both grinder and machine. For me it's such a great combo!

How do you find the profitec flow control on the MaraX? I keep wondering if it'll conflict with all the clever computer stuff that's happening inside the machine... maintaining steady temp etc.

Think it'll be my next upgrade (profitec or lelit version, not sure), but it'll have to wait until next year probably. Spent enough money already!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the flow control works great, doing what it should 

I am using the original pre-infusion of Mara X and the valve to drop the pressure in the second half of the shot..very happy

doesn't seem to interfere with the pid doing its thing


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Stanic, is that an analogue thermometer I can see in the grouphead? If it is where did you get it please?

Like your set up.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@DDoe - Reckon that is the brew manometer gauge from his profiling kit.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yes, pressure gauge


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Ah, thanks guys.

I'd love an analogue thermometer on my Mara.

Sorry to anyone that has a digital one, but I don't think an e61 is the place for it!


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

The Profitec looks really good, is that a silver 'ball' on it or just the black one?

Also what sort of pressure range do you get from the Profitec?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

siliconslave said:


> The Profitec looks really good, is that a silver 'ball' on it or just the black one?
> 
> Also what sort of pressure range do you get from the Profitec?


 It is this 

So basically you see everything above the thread 

I can get any sort of pressure within the set range of the pump-OPV system but because this is done using flow control, it is not terribly precise

But practice helps


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

big thanks to @MildredM who enabled me to finalise the setup to perfection


----------



## IV Caffeine (Jul 1, 2020)

That looks awesome!

Do you mind me asking where you got the wooden handles for your MaraX?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

IV Caffeine said:


> That looks awesome!
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you got the wooden handles for your MaraX?


 Here's one option: https://www.espressounderground.co.uk/Lelit-Mara-wooden-handle-conversion-kit-p/pla2200.htm


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks fantastic, love the wooden handles. No setup is complete without a@MildredM bar towel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

mmmatron said:


> No setup is complete without a@MildredM bar towel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ????


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

mmmatron said:


> Looks fantastic, love the wooden handles. No setup is complete without a@MildredM bar towel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So true ????


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

@Stanic Hi! What are your thoughts about your flow control now? I bought a MaraX two months ago and think I will buy a flow control later this year but cant decide between Profitec, Lelit and Coffee-Sensor. With the one from Profitec you dont get a spring to change the Marax pre-infusion?


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Congratulations, really nice setup! I've got the Niche, just looking for a machine upgrade. How are you enjoying the Mara X?


----------

